# Master thread for those visiting PV/NV area in January.



## philemer (Oct 24, 2007)

*Looks like we are set for the Porto Bello Rest., in the PV Marina area, about noon on the 9th.*

I've done this on the Hawaii forum before and it led to numerous Tugger get-togethers. Lots of fun. So, if you will be in the PV/NV area in January, 2008, please post your dates & where you will be staying. It would be fun to put together a "do" or two. 

We'll be at:

GM in NV from 1/5>1/12 
Westin Club Regina in PV 1/12>1/18.

Hope to meet some of you.

Phil & Sue

*Who's coming in Jan.:*

philemer (me) - Jan 5-18

KarenLK  --Jan 26-Mar 15

liwarren -- Jan 3-11th

dsfritz -- Jan 7-Feb 1

happymum--Jan 26-Feb 2 

iconnections --Jan 26-Feb 2

Jim C --- Jan 11- Feb 1

Patty5ia --Jan. 5 -19

DonnaD --Jan 6-27

artlover --Jan 6-13

gcole --Jan 4-11

billwright1 --Jan 12-26

pammex --Jan 20-27


----------



## KarenLK (Oct 25, 2007)

I will be at Buganvilias Jan 26-Feb 9
Villa del Mar Feb 9-23
Velas Vallarta Feb 23-Mar 1
Mayan Palace Marina Mar 1-15


----------



## liwarren (Oct 25, 2007)

January 3rd for one night at Hotel Plaza Pelicanos
January 4-11th Club Vellas


----------



## davilin88 (Oct 27, 2007)

Won't be making it in jan but, Leaving a week from today for 2 weeks.


----------



## dsfritz (Oct 29, 2007)

*PV in Jan*

Old town Jan7-11
Buganvillas 11-18
Krystal Jan 18-Feb 1

Would love to meet anyone there.
Diane


----------



## philemer (Oct 29, 2007)

liwarren said:


> January 3rd for one night at Hotel Plaza Pelicanos
> January 4-11th Club Vellas



Which direction is Club Velas from the Marina in PV? Hope to see you in PV. 

Here's a good Map of the area. Is Club Velas part of Velas Vallarta, in the Marina area?

Phil


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 30, 2007)

We will be at the Buganvilias from January 26 to February 2 and then a week at the Grand Velas in Nuevo Vallarta until the 9th.  I know that we will meet Karen K and we are planning to meet TUGgers who are coming here with the TUG cruise, I hope.  We love to meet any TUGgers in town at either resort or in town.


----------



## happymum (Oct 30, 2007)

We are at the Grand Mayan Nuevo Jan. 26th for a week.


----------



## sandy7444 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Club Velas Vallarta*

We are members at Club Velas, it is about 1 1/2 miles frpm the marina, going south.  It is possible to walk, or you can take the bus.  We will be there Dec 1st thru 7th. Club Velas and Velas Vallarta are the same;


----------



## sandy7444 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Club Velas*

Club Velas and Velas Vallarta are the same.  There is another location in Nuevo Vallarta.  t


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 30, 2007)

It is the Grand Velas in Nuevo Vallarta and then there is Casa Velas on the golf course too.  They are all sister resorts.  The Casa Velas is a very charming, Mexican style older resort but not on the beach.   However, they drive you to their private beach club, if you like.  I like the restaurant here.  We have never eaten at the Club Velas yet but will try it one day.  I believe that you can eat at any of their resorts if you pay mandatory A-I fees but don't take my word for it.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 30, 2007)

happymum said:


> We are at the Grand Mayan Nuevo Jan. 26th for a week.


Thanks for your PM and we will meet.


----------



## Linda74 (Oct 30, 2007)

We willl be at the MP in the Marina March 1 through 8 and the MP in Nuevo from March 8 through 15....
Also MP Riviera Maya from Dec. 1 through 9, but I don't expect anyone to make that trip


----------



## Jim C (Nov 2, 2007)

*Krystal*

We'll be at the Krystal.  Jan 11 thru Feb 1.  Nosotros le veremos en la playa!!


----------



## patty5ia (Nov 2, 2007)

We will be at a condo in Old Town from Jan. 5 - 12 and then to Vallarta Palace from Jan. 21 -19.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 4, 2007)

We will be at Club Regina from 1/06 to 1/27. We would love to meet other Tuggers. This will be our first time to stay 3 weeks...can't wait.
Donna and Tim


----------



## philemer (Nov 5, 2007)

patty5ia said:


> We will be at a condo in Old Town from Jan. 5 - 12 and then to Vallarta Palace from Jan. 21 -19.



You mean Jan. 12>19 at Vallarta Palace?  Hope to see y'all. Looks like we could have a big "do" in Jan. 

Phil


----------



## patty5ia (Nov 5, 2007)

philemer said:


> You mean Jan. 12>19 at Vallarta Palace?  Hope to see y'all. Looks like we could have a big "do" in Jan.
> 
> Phil



Yes, Jan. 12 - 19.

How do you decide where and when to meet?


----------



## artlover (Nov 5, 2007)

I think this is a great idea!   Kudos for posting it.  (I just organized a get together here in Seattle for a local Fodors group and we had so much fun!)

We will be at Villa del Palmar from Jan 6-13.


----------



## liwarren (Nov 5, 2007)

philemer said:


> Which direction is Club Velas from the Marina in PV? Hope to see you in PV.
> 
> Here's a good Map of the area. Is Club Velas part of Velas Vallarta, in the Marina area?
> 
> Phil



We have never been to Puerto Vallarta so I haven't a clue.  We are doing the all inclusive partly because it was mandatory, and secondly we have always wanted to try one.  We'll just have to see if it is worth it.


----------



## philemer (Nov 5, 2007)

patty5ia said:


> Yes, Jan. 12 - 19.
> 
> How do you decide where and when to meet?



Because of the various dates folks will be in PV we'll probably end up with 2 or 3 "dos" over a 4 to 6 week period.  I'll be glad to be the organizer of a "do" between Jan. 6th and the 17th (we leave on the 18th). We'll wait to we see how many folks will be there and then just communicate through this thread and set a final time, date & place before Christmas. In Hawaii we usually pick out a decent bar/restaurant and meet for lunch & drinks. Or maybe a late afternoon "do".

Post your suggestions here. Do folks prefer "old town", marina area or somewhere else? 

It would be helpful to know who will have their computer and what email address to use in case of last minutes changes.

Phil


----------



## artlover (Nov 25, 2007)

Is this still happening?  I was on vacation in SF and just got back and wondering about the status of the get together in PV?  Had one with a group from Fodors in SF and it was lots of fun.  Hope this happens.  :whoopie:


----------



## gcole (Nov 26, 2007)

Grand Mayan NV Jan 4 - 11. There are 14 + of us


----------



## philemer (Nov 26, 2007)

gcole said:


> Grand Mayan NV Jan 4 - 11. There are 14 + of us



Hope you got more than one room! :hysterical:  We check in on the 5th. Hope to see ya there.

Phil


----------



## philemer (Nov 26, 2007)

artlover said:


> Is this still happening?  I was on vacation in SF and just got back and wondering about the status of the get together in PV?  Had one with a group from Fodors in SF and it was lots of fun.  Hope this happens.  :whoopie:



It will happen. Can someone give me the name of a restaurant that would make a good meeting place? Someplace that is easy to find & convenient? How about near the Marina? How about Monday the 7th or Tuesday the 8th? Lunch?

Phil


----------



## patty5ia (Nov 26, 2007)

We ate lunch on the terrace of Porto Bella in the marina last year and it was delicious.  The yachts were right there - beautiful!  We also like Barcelona Tapas in old town.  They are so many wonderful places to eat in PV.


----------



## Blondie (Nov 26, 2007)

We will be at Club Regina Feb 24 for a week. Donna and Tim, would have loved to see you again. Lynda and Ken


----------



## philemer (Nov 26, 2007)

I've compiled a list of those that will be in PV/NV in Jan. in the first post above. I think we can get the most folks if we meet for lunch/drinks on *Jan. 9th*. How about Porto Bello in the PV Marina area about noon? All suggestions appreciated.

Phil


----------



## billwright1 (Nov 26, 2007)

We will be at Park Royal Los Tules from Jan 12, 2008 to Jan 26, 2008. We have not stayed in PV before so I don't knonw where it is located in relation to other timeshares or the town.
We would like to see other Tuggers.
Bill and Elva Wright


----------



## philemer (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome Bill & Elva. Hope to see both of you. I added you to the main list above. Someone needs to plan a 2nd "do" for the folks who are coming mid-to-end of January. Any volunteers?

Check out "Links to Mexican Information" on the front page of this forum for a map & more info.

Phil


----------



## artlover (Nov 26, 2007)

Phil,

We're free Jan. 9 (infact, we're free the entire week :whoopie: ), so you can count us in--will check back to confirm again.

Sounds like fun.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## jimbosee (Nov 27, 2007)

*Mexico Dates!!!*

Hello KarenLK,
                    jimbosee,from Melbourne Australia.I notice that you have the whole of February and half of March in Mexico.We,my wife Pat,and myself, and an adult daughter,Therese,will be making our first trip to Mexico in 2008.We arrive into Mexico City on the 5th February,and leave for MPRM on February 8th.We will be there for 1 week,leaving on February 15th,for Villa Valadoro, in Nuevo Vallarta,and we will be there for 1 week,departing on February 22nd for San Francisco.We would love to meet up with any  Tuggers and have a chat .Karen could you please tell me what the weather will be like there in February,is it swimming weather,sunbathing or just touring.Thank you Regards Jim Seedsman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## philemer (Nov 27, 2007)

Jim,
Here's a link to weather in PVSunny

Phil


----------



## dsfritz (Nov 27, 2007)

*puerto vallarta in Jan*

Jan 9 sounds good to us.  We'll keep monitoring this sight to see if something else is suggested.


----------



## patty5ia (Nov 28, 2007)

We'll be there!  Hope you like the restaurant since we suggested it.  We know more about restaurants in old town than the marina but it is a good in between place.  See you there!


----------



## jimbosee (Nov 29, 2007)

*February Weather in Mexico!!*

philemer,
            Thank's for the link,looks like very pleasant weather.Jim Seesman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## philemer (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone else visiting in January?


----------



## Trevor (Dec 6, 2007)

Family and I will be at the GM in NV Jan 20-Feb 3.


----------



## gcole (Dec 10, 2007)

philemer said:


> Hope you got more than one room! :hysterical:  We check in on the 5th. Hope to see ya there.
> 
> Phil



How do we recognize tugger's? 
Yes, we have 3 rooms. Probably needed a few more 

You can recognize us. We are those really obnoxious Ohio State fans you hear about on TV. Sadly, we are not bring the 2 that actually attend OSU


----------



## philemer (Dec 11, 2007)

gcole said:


> How do we recognize tugger's?
> Yes, we have 3 rooms. Probably needed a few more
> 
> You can recognize us. We are those really obnoxious Ohio State fans you hear about on TV. Sadly, we are not bring the 2 that actually attend OSU



Wear your OSU t-shirts & I'll try to wear my sombrero.  We'll be drinking margaritas and talking loud! :hysterical: 

Phil


----------



## artlover (Dec 11, 2007)

I attended OSU (plus about 5 other Univs.) but that was VERY LONG ago and I will NOT be wearing anything that would indicate such.  

However, I did a GTG for a Fodors group and the restaurant we held it at were very happy to give us a private room (probably didn't WANT us with the regular customers )  so maybe they will do this for us here as well and maybe someone can bring a sign (OK, maybe I'll volunteer if I can remember).  Besides, we can tell the maitre d' we're with a group from TUG and s/he can direct us together, right?

Will we have nametags?


----------



## philemer (Dec 12, 2007)

artlover said:


> I attended OSU (plus about 5 other Univs.) but that was VERY LONG ago and I will NOT be wearing anything that would indicate such.
> 
> However, I did a GTG for a Fodors group and the restaurant we held it at were very happy to give us a private room (probably didn't WANT us with the regular customers )  so maybe they will do this for us here as well and maybe someone can bring a sign (OK, maybe I'll volunteer if I can remember).  Besides, we can tell the maitre d' we're with a group from TUG and s/he can direct us together, right?
> 
> Will we have nametags?



Will you volunteer to make name tags? Maybe send a PM to each person who said they are attending and get their real first name & TUG name.


----------



## artlover (Dec 12, 2007)

philemer,
How 'bout if I bring name tags and a marker (assuming I can sneak it through customs  ) so that whoever shows up can make their own?  
And I volunteer to make a "TUG" sign for the table.
Paula


----------



## philemer (Dec 13, 2007)

artlover said:


> philemer,
> How 'bout if I bring name tags and a marker (assuming I can sneak it through customs  ) so that whoever shows up can make their own?
> And I volunteer to make a "TUG" sign for the table.
> Paula



I'm lovin' it. We'll try to get there about 11:30 and grab a good table! Is it OK to have a margarita before noon if you're on vacation?  

Phil


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 14, 2007)

*Margarita before noon?*

You cna have anything you want...you are on vacation....just make your nametag first!!! That way we can all read it.
We will look forward tomeeting everyone. FUN time!
Donna D.:whoopie:


----------



## artlover (Dec 16, 2007)

Good point, Donna! 

See you there!


----------



## pammex (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi,  Velas and Club Velas are one and the same in the marina!  Great resort!


----------



## pammex (Dec 18, 2007)

Will be at Mayan Palace NV Jan 20-Jan 27, then Casa Velas Feb 24-March 1 and Club Velas March 1-7.  

Tha AI at Velas is wonderful for the person who had to try it and was mandantory.  Gourmet sit down, or buffet and snacks, bugers, hotdogs, pizza fruit etc. all day, ice cream bar, drink bars of course, pool side drinks and snacks and stocked frig in room with sodas, juice, snacks, chips, nuts, cereal, bread, jam, etc.  Have fun!


----------



## philemer (Dec 29, 2007)

Boy, I can't believe January is almost here!  PV here we come. See some of ya on the 9th!!

Phil


----------



## beckham (Dec 31, 2007)

*PV in January*

Phil,

Hope to meet you and other TUG members. We'll be at the Mayan Palace from January 4 through 11.

--Barry


----------



## philemer (Dec 31, 2007)

beckham said:


> Phil,
> 
> Hope to meet you and other TUG members. We'll be at the Mayan Palace from January 4 through 11.
> 
> --Barry



Great. We'll see you at Porto Bello on the 9th for lunch.


----------



## philemer (Jan 8, 2008)

See ya manana. Phil


----------



## philemer (Jan 20, 2008)

beckham said:


> Phil,
> 
> Hope to meet you and other TUG members. We'll be at the Mayan Palace from January 4 through 11.
> 
> --Barry



OK, where were you Barry? 

We had a nice Tugger lunch at Porto Bello on the 9th. In attendance were *dsfritz* and spouse; *DonnaD* and spouse; *Patty5ia* and spouse; *artlover* and spouse; and Sue & me of course. Thanks to all who attended and I'm sorry of couple of you missed it. 

Restaurant review: I thought the prices at Porto Bello were too high considering the average quality of the food. The lasagna ($15) was very ordinary. I would think an Italian rest. would put out a better product. The Caesar Salad with chicken (abt. $12) was pretty good.  A cup of coffee was $3.50!!!


----------



## artlover (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you Phil.   

Just got home from PV and want to thank Phil for the fun time we had at the Get Together.  Was so nice meeting other Tuggers and once again, thanks.

Best wishes,
Paula (and Bill)


----------

